# Wago 750-831 Controller mit TP1-Klemme (753-646) will DO nicht schalten



## OliverSch (13 April 2019)

Hallo allerseits,

 nachdem ich nun 2 Tage und 1 Nacht verplempert habe, bräuchte ich mal eine zündende Idee.
 Ich habe also
 - einen Wago 750-831 Controller
 - eine KNX/TP1-Klemme 753-646
 - eine Wago Ausgangsklemm 750-530 und
 - einen KNX-MDT Glastaster.
 Nun will ich das Wago-Ensemble als Schaltaktor nutzen. Also: Glastaster schickt EIN/AUS-Befehl über KNX an TP1-Klemme und das Wago-KNXMakro schaltet dann einen Ausgang meiner DO-Klemme.
 Und es funktioniert sogar bis kurz vor Ende: Telegramm wird korrekt geschickt und empfangen.
 Der Wago-Funktionsbaustein Fb_Switch_Actuator setzt sogar seinen Ausgang xSwitch korrekt auf true bzw. false, je nach Telegramm.
 Nun muss diese blöde Variable nur noch an die reale Welt ausgegeben werden, was in diesem Fall DO9 sein sollte, hinter dem sich der physikalische Ausgang %QX27.9 befindet. Aber so sehr sich xSwitch und sogar DO9 mühen (also egal ob =1 oder =0), der Ausgang schaltet nicht.
 Er ist aber definitv nicht kaputt, denn mit dem Wago I/O-Check kann ich ihn im Control-Modus nach Belieben schalten.
 Irgendwie funktioniert die Übertragung von der Software-Welt/Prozessabbild in die reale Welt nicht - und mir fällt nichts mehr ein,
 woran es liegen könnte.
 Hier noch ein paar Impressionen vom CFC-Code und Klemmenbus:




DO9 ist also in Abhängigkeit vom KNX-Telegramm true oder false und wird auch bis zum Klemmbus so gesetzt,
 aber am Klemmausgang passiert nichts. Ich habe schon zyklische Tasks angelegt, die xSwitch auf DO9 zuweisen etc.pp.,
 kein Effekt. Ich weiß nicht mehr weiter und wäre für jeden Denkanstoss dankbar.

 Viele Grüße,
 Oliver


----------



## holgermaik (13 April 2019)

Hallo Oliver
So wie das Bild aussieht hat die KNX Klemme keine Power Kontakte. In dem Fall musst du die DO davor setzen oder eine Einspeiseklemme nach der KNX.
Holger


----------



## ClMak (13 April 2019)

Hallo,

ich denke nicht, dass es an den die Power Kontakten der KNX-Klemme liegt. Sonst würde es über WAGO I/O CHECK ja auch nicht gehen...

Oliver könntest Du einmal den gesamten Klemmenaufbau mitteilen. Es scheint, das neben der 750-530 und 753-646 noch weitere Klemme eingebaut sind.
Verwendest Du ggf. eine serielle Klemme mit einstellbarer Datenbreite? Das könnte die Ursache für das Problem sein. Ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass in deinem Klemmenaufbau bzw. in der Steuerungskonfiguration der Fehler zu suchen ist.

VG 
ClMak


----------



## Seraxx (14 April 2019)

Hallo,

ich vermute, dass deine PA-Zuordnung nicht passt. 
Stell die PA-Zuordnung für die 750-530 mal auf [PLC, PLC] um (zu finden in CDS2 -> Steuerungskonfiguration -> KBUS -> da müsste irgendwo was von PA Abbild oder PA-Zuordnung stehen)


----------



## .:WAGO::011726:. (16 April 2019)

Hallo Oliver,

Wie C|Mak, vermute ich auch dass dein Prozessabbild nicht stimmt. Wenn im Aufbau noch weitere komplexe Klemmen vor allem Serielle Klemmen (750-65x) mit einstellbarer Prozessabbildgröße stecken, verschieben sich die Adressen der Digitalen Klemmen wenn die Komplexen Klemmen falsch oder gar nicht in der Steuerungskonfiguration eingefügt sind. 

Die Werkseinstellungen der Klemmen und die somit in der Codesys auszuwählenden Klemmen wären dann:
750-650 steht auf *3* Byte -> Eintrag in der Codesys : 750-650*#03*
750-653 steht auf *3* Byte -> Eintrag in der Codesys : 750-650*#03*
750-652 steht auf *24* Byte -> Eintrag in der Codesys : 750-650*#24*

Wenn du die PA-Größe dieser Klemmen in der IO-Check umgestellt hast z.B. *5-Byte* bei 750-653/003-000 dann musst du in der Codesys den Eintrag 750-653*#05* wählen.

Sollte das noch nicht weiterhelfen, dann poste hier bitte ein Bild deiner vollständigen Steuerungskonfiguration und ein Bild von Scan des Knotens in der IO-Check.


----------

